# Petcetera Files For Bankruptcy-60 Day Sale



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

_



The 60-day sale begins March 21 and will offer price cuts of up to 70 per cent, the release says.

Click to expand...

_http://www.petcetera.ca/page646.htm


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm ... their web site went down.... hurp ... nevermind, it's back up again...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

right when i was gonna sign up for dog training...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone by chance go to the one in newmarket if you do could you let me know if their tanks are on sale. Thanks.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't know about newmarket, but the one in Ajax was a big dissappointment. Went there last week and was there again yesterday. No wonder they are going bankrupt, their fish equiment prices are astromomical. Even with their %20 off, they are still more expensive that many of the GTA store's regular prices. I just have to wonder how they managed to stay in business all these years?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea I heard they were pretty bad for prices thought they would have dropped them by now.


----------

